# Pregnant wife



## Mr D (7/11/16)

Hi guys and women 
I have a pregnant wife and i vape in the house. Is this ok? Is it harmful? 
I obviously dont blow it towards her and i also at most dont smoke in places like the rooms (smaller areas in the house). Is there any evidence of it being harmful to pregnant women?

Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


----------



## blujeenz (7/11/16)

Mr D said:


> Hi guys and women
> I have a pregnant wife and i vape in the house. Is this ok? Is it harmful?
> I obviously dont blow it towards her and i also at most dont smoke in places like the rooms (smaller areas in the house). Is there any evidence of it being harmful to pregnant women?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


Now I'm not a medical authority, but IMO 2nd hand vapour is like 195% less harmful than 2nd smoke.
My reasoning being that the "vapour" is actually an aerosol and most of the nicotine laden droplets have docked in your lungs and airways, the large majority of the "cloud" expelled is glycerine, with possibly a teeny fraction of it nicotine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr D (7/11/16)

Well i have recently move to 0mg 4 when im home and the mix is 80/20. I use to smoke a year ago since i started vaping n 4 me i dont have a wheezing cough anymore and i drink ALOT more water. 

Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## blujeenz (7/11/16)

Mr D said:


> Well i have recently move to 0mg 4 when im home and the mix is 80/20. I use to smoke a year ago since i started vaping n 4 me i dont have a wheezing cough anymore and i drink ALOT more water.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


Virtually nothing to worry about if you're doing 0mg in the home.
Her appetite might spike from the ejuice aroma though, I sure as heck dont want to go looking for a cinnamon doughnut drizzled with vanilla bean icecream at 2am.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Mr D (7/11/16)

Lol not funny as she doesnt get craving , morning sickness etc I GET ALL OF THAT B.S. thank you so much for the response. 

Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Akash (7/11/16)

Goodluck to you both and your little bundle of joy when he/she arrives @Mr D your vaping habits seem pretty safe from what I've researched

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Michaelsa (7/11/16)

@Mr D I am too no medical authority, however from my research what you are doing shall harm nothing but your wallet  
Best wishes with the wife and little one, mate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (8/11/16)

Bud, since this is your unborn child, do you really want to take a chance? It probably wont cause any effect on the baby, but is "probably" enough?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stosta (8/11/16)

I would agree with @SmokeyJoe on this one. My wife is going to be knocked up some time and I will end up vaping outside.

Strangely enough when I started vaping I treated it like I did with smoking, only outside. It slowly found its way into the house, as well as my warehouse. I know that it will be really hard to break this and return to only vaping outside. ATM I pretty much have a vape in my hand the whole day, so returning to "smoke breaks" is going to be a change for sure.

But as Joe said, is "probably" enough for me when it comes to my spawn? No it isn't.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## KZOR (8/11/16)

No problems should arise vaping around your wife not even with nicotine. It absorbs in the vapour lining of the alveoli of the lungs and a insignificant amount gets exhaled. Nicotine molecules are small and get absorbed quickly. Normal vaping is as safe as a chastity belt for a virgin.
I doubt you were planning cloud competitions around your wife. 
The particles released by vapour is still 5-10 times less than what is considered acceptable.
If the flavours are irritating your wife then fair and well.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Akash (8/11/16)

I would trust advice from @KZOR he's a bio teacher after all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr D (8/11/16)

Yup no cloud combo and she actually chooses my flav she loves the smells she is kwl n her gp says he has found no evidence to say its any danger, but as a concerned 1st tym daddy i had to ask to ask. Thanks peeps 

Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Feliks Karp (8/11/16)

I highly doubt it will do anything, unless you are blowing clouds all over the place. 

However any advice in this thread, with all due respect to those who have given it, is pure conjecture. We still don't know the long term effects of vaping except that's better than smoking.

You are worrying that it may be harmful, the stress of worrying will probably do more damage than the vaping, so don't do it, go to a room close the door and vape out the window or outside.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## KZOR (8/11/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> is pure conjecture


No ...... it is not.

No-one has even been ill stricken from any of individual ingredients of ejuice used in various REGULATED products.

Food flavourings and incense is widely used.
VG in smoke machines at clubs/parties.
Nicotine ......never caused cancer and regulated use is regarded as perfectly safe for the lifetime you have been granted.


----------



## Feliks Karp (8/11/16)

KZOR said:


> No ...... it is not.
> 
> No-one has even been ill stricken from any of individual ingredients of ejuice used in various REGULATED products.
> 
> ...




Please link to data from tests of vapor exposure to unborn children.


----------



## Cespian (8/11/16)

KZOR said:


> No ...... it is not.
> 
> No-one has even been ill stricken from any of individual ingredients of ejuice used in various REGULATED products.
> 
> ...



Sorry buddy:

Food flavourings are meant for ingesting, not inhaling. 
You are exposed to incense for very short periods.
VG in smoke machines is one compound on its own and also exposed for short periods.
Nicotine is not carcinogenic, but it is poisonous.

We are exposed to 10's of chemicals *[maybe chemicals is the incorrect term]* in certain blends that we have absolutely no clue on its long term effects because vaping is still considerably new (go through a couple of fact sheets from TFA and CAP, and also consider that companies such as FW who refuse to disclose their ingredients). 

Also, we cannot isolate each ingredient in e-juice for the same reasons we cannot isolate Hydrogen, Sulpher and Oxygen, deem them safe, then go rub H2SO4 all over our bodies. 

Sorry for the rant. I am pro vaping, but I wouldnt go to extremes to deem it SAFE just yet.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## KZOR (8/11/16)

Lol ....you got to be kidding. You realise it is not the mother vaping and you as the vaper has lungs with a filtering surface area of 1/3 of a tennis court.
And if any of the non significant molecules in the air is inhaled by the mother her lungs have the same ratio area for a secondary filter. Pregnant mothers have an enhanced immune system specifically to protect the foetus.

Do you not think living your life in the smog laden troposphere is way more hazardous and yet babies are born healthy everywhere. 

Logic observation and a degree in human physiology helps.


----------



## Andre (8/11/16)

Extract from here:

12 Second Hand Vaping is as Dangerous as Second Hand Smoking

*Where it came from:*
When a study published by Oxford University said that second hand vapor was found to be “a source of secondhand exposure to nicotine,” e-cig detractors touted this little piece of information as another reason to get e-cigs restricted. While spreading this misinformed myth, they lobbied for e-cigs to be banned in public places.

*Here’s why it’s not true:*
There's a great danger in making conclusions when you only have half the story, or in this case, half the sentence. The sentence above, in the Oxford University report mentioned, goes on to say "but not [exposure] to combustion toxicants."

So while e-cigs are a source of secondhand nicotine, regular cigarettes are a source of secondhand nicotine and a whole host of toxic chemicals on top of that. The secondhand vapors of e-cigs contain none of these harmful toxins.

Not only that, the huge variance in the amount of nicotine passed on through the second hand smokes makes them incomparable. The same Oxford University study found that normal tobacco cigarettes contain ten times more nicotine than e-cigs do. This means that the second hand inhalation of this highly addictive stimulant is slashed by 90% when a cigarette user switches to e-cigs. This statistic was backed up further by a study in the Nicotine & Tobacco Research journal.

The Journal Environmental Research took this question even further by measuring the saliva and urine samples of passive smokers and passive vapers who had a smoker at home, and a control group with no passive smoking or vaping, to compare the differences.

They measured their saliva for cotinine, which is a metabolite of nicotine and a biomarker for its exposure.

Those exposed to e-cigs had an average cotinine level of two and a half times than that of those exposed only to clean air. But get this - those exposed to nicotine had double the amount of salivary cotinine of the passive vapers.

But it still gets worse for tobacco smokers and passive tobacco smokers. The amount of airborne nicotine was almost nonexistent in the homes of the no smoke or vape group. It was double that in the e-cig users' homes. But in the cigarette smokers homes, it was a whopping ten times more than the no smoke or vape group. That means that cigarettes release nearly six times as much nicotine into the air as e-cigs. That's a significant difference.

But even a little bit of nicotine is harmful, right? Not if you understand the research of the Drexel University School of Public Health in Philadelphia. After extensive testing, they concluded that the exposure of bystanders to e-cigs 'pose no apparent concern' whatsoever.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Andre (8/11/16)

And from here:

*Second-Hand Vapor Safety: Is Vapor Safe for Others?*


Peering Through the Mist: Systematic Review of what the Chemistry of Contaminants in Electronic Cigarettes Tells Us about Health Risks: A comprehensive review, by a Drexel University professor, based on over 9,000 observations of e-cigarette liquid and vapor. He found “no apparent concern” for bystanders exposed to e-cigarette vapor – even under “worst case” assumptions about exposure.
Contaminants In Ecig Eliquids And Workplace Health Risks (PDF): A study that reviewed available data on chemistry of e cig aerosols and e liquids. This study *found no evidence supporting the claims* of e cigarette vapor exposure negatively effecting the health, and safety, of the workplace. Published January 2014.
Cytotoxicity evaluation of ecig vapor extract: A 2013 study designed to evaluate the cytotoxic potential of 21 eliquids compared to the effects of cigarette smoke found ecig vapor is significantly less cytotoxic compared to tobacco.
Ecigarette toxicants study: Levels of selected carcinogens and toxicants in vapour from electronic cigarettes have been found to be 9 to 450 times less than tobacco cigarettes in 12 brands studied; leading the researchers to conclude “substituting tobacco cigarettes with e-cigarettes may substantially reduce exposure to selected tobacco-specific toxicants”. The study was first published online on March 6, 2013.
Is Passive Vaping A Reality?: This study sought to identify and quantify the chemicals released on a closed environment from the use of e-cigarettes – the findings? There’s little to be concerned about with regard safety. This research again confirms the type and quantity of chemicals released are by far less harmful to human health compared to regular tobacco cigarettes. In fact, it “could be more unhealthy to breath air in big cities compared to staying in the same room with someone who is vaping.”
Indoor Vapor Air Quality Study: Data at Clarkson University’s Center for Air Resources and reviewed by an independent toxicologist indicates electronic cigarettes produce very small exposures to byproducts relative to tobacco cigarettes. The study has been peer reviewed and will appear the Journal of Inhalation Toxicology.
E-cigarettes: harmless inhaled or exhaled: Report from Health New Zealand stating e-cigarette vapors do not contain substances known to cause death in the quantities found.
Society for Research on Nicotine and Tobacco (PDF): This research acknowledges that no drug is safe, but the emissions associated with the e-cigarette brand tested appear to be “several magnitudes safer” than tobacco smoke emissions.
E-cigarette Vapor And Cigarette Smoke Comparison: High nicotine e-liquids were vaporized in a series of experiments and the emissions compared to tobacco smoke. The study results indicate “no apparent risk to human health from e-cigarette emissions based on the compounds analyzed”.
Propylene Glycol Safe: Monkeys and rats were exposed continuously to high concentrations of propylene glycol, a common component of e liquids for periods of 12 to 18 months. Results of the research state “air containing these vapors in amounts up to the saturation point is completely harmless”.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## KZOR (8/11/16)

Thanks @Andre 
Damn ....I love it when I'm right because I know stuff. 
Watch BBC Horizon – E-Cigarettes: Miracle or Menace?
Awesome documentary.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Greyz (8/11/16)

Personally I still wouldn't vape around pregnant woman no matter what the evidence says. I vape with the same regard I did when I smoked. If it was my wife who was pregnant I sure as hell wouldn't want to risk it, we already breatjing all sorts of latent fumes in the air we breathe - I'm not compounding the issue by adding nicotine vapour to the mix.

Thanks @Andre for the links, it's reassuring to know that our 2nd hand vapour isn't as harmful as 2nd hand smoke.

These are just my opinions and if you feel its safe then each unto it's own. I'm just too skeptical right now. I mean even Doctors promoted smoking in it's hay day.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------

